
Why I left SF for LA - jgh
https://medium.com/@mrcs/why-i-left-sf-for-la-c629e72dff33#.cn1dhlmf0
======
bigfatschmeckle
Out-of-touch recruitment fluff with a clickbait title, he was worried about
people being self-absorbed in LA, and then lists seeing Kate Hudson as a
perk... go back to SF, you'll fit in better there

~~~
bigfatschmeckle
You're better than this jgh.

------
angryasian
Article comes of incredibly condescending and douchey to me.

